# Company dissolved - money still in bank



## viztopia (23 Feb 2009)

i have a company which was dissolved in 2005 and there was some money left in the bank account - dont ask me how much but it is worthwhile looking into now. i know it is as simple as ringing the bank and asking but the person i deal with is on leave. does anyone think that i have a chance of getting the money out without getting the company reinstated? the late filing fees on their own make it not worth while in reinstating the compant.


----------



## RonanC (23 Feb 2009)

As the company is dissolved, any assets that the company had at the time of dissolution now belong to the Minister of Finance. The Bank should have frozen your account and in order to access this money, you will have to get a High Court Order reinstating the company and file all outstanding annual returns with CRO.


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Will cost approx. €10 k min to get company reinstated including late filing fees and accounts.


----------



## contemporary (23 Feb 2009)

RonanC said:


> As the company is dissolved, any assets that the company had at the time of dissolution now belong to the Minister of Finance. The Bank should have frozen your account and in order to access this money, you will have to get a High Court Order reinstating the company and file all outstanding annual returns with CRO.



I wonder how likely it is that the CRO or anyone else has informed the bank that the account should have been frozen. 

Do you still have the account number? Go to the branch, ask for a statement and make a withdrawl, bring your id...


----------



## MandaC (23 Feb 2009)

Some banks are cute enough. Had a client recently whose company was dissolved because of late filing.   He got the threatening strike off letter and was working through his accounts but did not get them in within four weeks of the strike off letter.  

Within 2 days of the strike off, the Bank put a freeze on his accounts.  I really dont know how they knew because CRO did not inform them.


----------



## Eblanoid (23 Feb 2009)

MandaC said:


> Within 2 days of the strike off, the Bank put a freeze on his accounts.  I really dont know how they knew because CRO did not inform them.



Because there are services like http://www.solocheck.ie, which access the CRO database daily.  You can indicate which companies you are interested in "watching" and it will email you for free whenever those companies file a doc with the CRO or if their CRO status changes.  http://www.vision-net.ie is an enhanced version of SoloCheck. Both websites are run by the same company.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Feb 2009)

Was there any particular reason that the company was being watched?


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Feb 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Was there any particular reason that the company was being watched?


 
Creditors will "watch" customer companies sometimes, especially those tardy with payments. If a company suddenly changes from "normal" status to "strike off listed" it might be time to watch what credit you give them.


----------

